
Secrets to Marketing With Mom Bloggers - UniIsland
http://smallbiztrends.com/2011/09/secretsmarketing-mom-bloggers.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SmallBusinessTrends+%28Small+Business+Trends%29
======
UniIsland
in fields like fashion and life style, etc., mom bloggers actually know your
customers better than you, way better. and they represent they group of people
with the appropriate purchase power.

